# missions trails



## Sunset (May 4, 2010)

Im going to be going to mission trials tomorrow afternoon to do some hicking havent gone for a week or so. last time i went I found rattle snakes, other kind of snakes. tons of lizards cople T's and some tadpoles. if i see a rattle snake kinda young im going to catch it.


----------

